# 2007 CaseIH 110 Review



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm eyeballing a low hour 2007 Maxxum 110; Fiat 4.5L 4 cylinder, cab, 2wd, 24 speed Hilo partial power shift, manual hydraulics and electric PTO. I'm looking for the weak points of this rig. I don't need the MFWD or a loader (would be nice) but this tractor is going to be hooked up to mowers and balers. I can always add a loader but for now I'm okay.


----------

